# Newbie: Using Roamio with Streamed Content like Sling



## ErnieM (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm considering a cord cutting. Here are my needs: OTA reception with antenna, TVs in more than one room, Amazon Prime and Netflix, and I want a consolidated menu without having to use multiple controllers (avoids a divorce). Roamio OTA seems the ticket except .... I would like to have a few more channels than just the OTA suite, something like the Sling TV service, which is not compatible with Tivo. Is there a streaming service out there that offers a handful of basic TV channels like CNN, HGTV, CNBC, etc., that is compatible (has an app) with the Roamio OTA recorder? Thanks.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ErnieM said:


> Is there a streaming service out there that offers a handful of basic TV channels like CNN, HGTV, CNBC, etc., that is compatible (has an app) with the Roamio OTA recorder?


No.


----------



## ErnieM (Feb 13, 2017)

Yep. Looks like Tivo is not a good solution for me. Tablo and one of the tabletop boxes or a stick (Amazon Fire or Roku, e.g.) might be a better solution for me. That will make the delivery of content to a second TV easier, also.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

ErnieM said:


> Is there a streaming service out there that offers a handful of basic TV channels like CNN, HGTV, CNBC, etc., that is compatible (has an app) with the Roamio OTA recorder? Thanks.


Have you noticed the 'C' in CNN and CNBC stand for Cable? So, its cable only channels and no where else.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ThAbtO said:


> Have you noticed the 'C' in CNN and CNBC stand for Cable? So, its cable only channels and no where else.


Close. CNBC: *Consumer News and Business Channel*
CNBC - Wikipedia
C-SPAN: Cable-Satellite Public Access News.

Don't forget access via Satellite, XM and several streaming sources.

Also streamed:
CNN - Wikipedia
HGTV - Wikipedia


----------



## ErnieM (Feb 13, 2017)

Too bad Tivo doesn't support an app like Sling that gives a broader offering of some of the traditional cable channels like CNN, HGTV, CNBC, and others. By being more "app agnostic" , Tablo, when coupled with Roku, Apple TV, or Amazon Fire gives a viewer more latitude in offerings (like Sling, for example).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ErnieM said:


> Too bad Tivo doesn't support an app like Sling that gives a broader offering of some of the traditional cable channels like CNN, HGTV, CNBC, and others. By being more "app agnostic" , Tablo, when coupled with Roku, Apple TV, or Amazon Fire gives a viewer more latitude in offerings (like Sling, for example).


So I compared my 19 Favorites with their streaming ability. I added HGTV since you like it. Sling had only one more that Vue: A&E. Nether had Comedy Central, HDNET Movies, or TWC. These are my cable only networks. Then there are the locals, which comprise 90% of my recording. Apple TV had the fewest, and CNBC has a subscription service. I guess this is why I'll stick with my 1080i DD5.1 cable feed for now.


----------



## elm222 (Jan 21, 2015)

Excuse the formatting mess. But in this post from yesterday sounds like tenthplanet is saying the sling app should be coming to Tivo - sometime?

*TiVo Coffee House - TiVo Discussion*
*Integrating Tivo guide with SlingTV, sort of*

To those with Sllng-TV, try adding the Sling TV channels into the my channels guide on Tivo. I did and I like it a lot versus scrolling through the Sling TV app guide to see whats on. Now I just scroll the Tivo guide and when I see a show I want to watch on a Sling TV channel I can just go straight to that channel on Sling. Plus searches will bring up shows you get on Sling also.

Granted you have to change over to the Roku, but still better than the Roku guide.




tenthplanet said:


> Wait for the DVR function to come, I'm playing with the beta of it now.


Yesterday at 12:12 AM#2 of 5

*tenthplanetMember*
615
12
Mar 5, 2004
↑
Wait for the DVR function to come, I'm playing with the beta of it now.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

What I should have said is I'm playing with The DVR beta for Sling on the Roku. Sorry I wasn't clearer about it. Being able to set up shows in advance removes much annoyance about a guide. At this time the Tivo guide is still the one to beat by any platform, it's gives the most cable like experience in a good way.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

What I should have said is I'm playing with The DVR beta for Sling on the Roku. Sorry I wasn't clearer about it. Being able to set up shows in advance removes much annoyance about a guide. At this time the Tivo guide is still the one to beat by any platform, it's gives the most cable like experience in a good way.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

What I should have said is I'm playing with The DVR beta for Sling on the Roku. Sorry I wasn't clearer about it. Being able to set up shows in advance removes much annoyance about a guide. At this time the Tivo guide is still the one to beat by any platform, it's gives the most cable like experience in a good way.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

What I should have said is I'm playing with The DVR beta for Sling on the Roku. Sorry I wasn't clearer about it. Being able to set up shows in advance removes much annoyance about a guide. At this time the Tivo guide is still the one to beat by any platform, it's gives the most cable like experience in a good way.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

What I should have said is I'm playing with The DVR beta for Sling on the Roku. Sorry I wasn't clearer about it. Being able to set up shows in advance removes much annoyance about a guide. At this time the Tivo guide is still the one to beat by any platform, it's gives the most cable like experience in a good way.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm unclear on what you're working on.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

ErnieM said:


> Yep. Looks like Tivo is not a good solution for me. Tablo and one of the tabletop boxes or a stick (Amazon Fire or Roku, e.g.) might be a better solution for me. That will make the delivery of content to a second TV easier, also.


Since your already familiar with Sling TV you may want to look at the AirBox with the optional OTA antenna adapter. Haven't had any experience with it myself though I think it may well be a better match for your needs than anything roku.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T817P)


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Sling TV or something like it is indeed being beta tested on Tivo as we speak, just not by tenthplanet ;-)


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

I posted about adding Sling channels into the guide. 

On Tivo I only use HD channels, so the channel numbers start at 775. I marked the lower sd channels for Sling TV, 26,33, etc up to 215 or so. 

This way All my Sling channels are bunched together as are my Tivo cable channels. This keeps it from getting confusing.

I tried for the dvr on Sling but never got the email. When the dvr comes I still think using the Tivo live guide to see what to record on Sling will work better. At least for me since I use Tivo a lot more than Sling.


----------



## GarthE (May 26, 2017)

schatham said:


> I posted about adding Sling channels into the guide.
> 
> On Tivo I only use HD channels, so the channel numbers start at 775. I marked the lower sd channels for Sling TV, 26,33, etc up to 215 or so.
> 
> ...


Can you explain how you do this? It would be really handy to add my SlingTV channels so it's a fully integrated DVR, thus enhancing the full Tivo experience. Thanks!


----------



## jeff-4 (Mar 30, 2015)

Having just purchased a Tivo Roamio OTA and also subscribing to Sling TV, I am curious about adding the Sling channels to my Tivo, just to have a handy, complete grid guide to what's currently playing. Could schatham explain how he or she did this? Currently, I can only choose to display (or hide) the channels found by the Tivo scanning over the air. It is not clear how to manually add a channel, like HGTV, to the Tivo list.


----------

